# kohler k series differences



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

what are the differences betwween the 8 - 18 hp k series i been told just the cams , and some say just the rpms they run at . i dont have any books on them so im just using , general engine building techiniques ive used on car engines . im assuming the 16 and 18 are different bore there are different head gasket part# i have a ten horse im rebuilding id like to give it a little extra power dont plan on pulling it just want the power.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

A lot of the old K series had different bore and carb sizes....


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

*thanks*

that confirms some of what i was thinking, sounds like i better just leave my ten horse a ten horse unless i want to blow a lot of money 
thanks for the info


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

The Kohler "K" series motor has many different variations within each motor. These motors are made to each tractor companies specs so even the blocks are different from Cubs to John Deere to Case Etc. Here is a picture showing three different K301 12hp blocks. The one on the right is a Cub, the mid is a John Deere, and I think the one on the left is Wheelhorse or Case. You need to have a the spec number that is with your model number.


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks guys i got it put together its a stock but spicey 10 hp


----------

